# Dyslexia/Dyspraxia Schools



## torie68 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello,
I am in search of schools that specialise in teaching children with dyslexia and dyspraxia. If anyone has knowledge/experience of such schools I would really like some feedback. There is only one school in NZ and with only 24 places available competition is tough. 
Thanks


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

torie68 said:


> Hello,
> I am in search of schools that specialise in teaching children with dyslexia and dyspraxia. If anyone has knowledge/experience of such schools I would really like some feedback. There is only one school in NZ and with only 24 places available competition is tough.
> Thanks


We're in Ontario, and every child at school, can access the resources of special ed/OT/PT/SLP if required. We also have the added bonus of some fabulous resources on our doorstep such as CanChild (Centre for Childhood Disability and Research)- they may be able to direct you to a specialist school?


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

What Ottou stated is true. And that is not only for Ontario but every province. Teachers are provided with great resources to help your child learn as well as there being resource teachers that will provide testing and support for the homeroom teachers.


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm an elementary school teacher in BC and I agree with the above comments. I'm unaware of any schools that 'specialize' in dyslexia and dyspraxia. The focus of Canadian schools nowadays is on inclusion of all learners in the classroom, as opposed to segregation. Today, you'll find students with a variety of physical and learning disabilities all in the same classroom. Of course, they'll receive the services of specialized resource teachers - it's just within the same classroom setting.

If you are looking for additional resources outside of the school system, I'm sure that you'll find them through government agencies and non-profit societies in the area of Canada you wish to live.


----------

